# Need floating week explanation



## mbcarter (Jan 25, 2008)

Before I commit to buying anything, I need some help understanding how floating weeks work...I assume that they are more desirable on many fronts, because of the flexibility of not having to commit to a fixed week.

Are floating weeks more attractive should I decide to exchange one year?  I think I have read that before depositing your week, an actual week needs to be assigned to my timeshare?  Is that accurate?  If so, how does the week get assigned, and will that have an impact on the locations I will be able to choose from?

Does buying a floating week in the most desirable season allow me to have preference in my home resort should I decide to travel during less desirable times?  I guess what I am asking is, does it make sense to find a floating week during the best season, even if it is unlikely that we will travel during that time period?


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Are floating weeks more desireable?  Yes an no.  If you want to take a vacation at the same location, during the same week each year, no.  If you want a highly desired week for your vacation, such as Christmas week, the answer is no.

However, I own a floating week in Kissimmee.  It's a 52 week float, but most people want to go to Disney when their kids are on vacation.  I always get a Spring Break week and it's highly desired for exchanges.  However, at my resort, you need to plan ahead.  They book 364 days before the desired check in date.  With some planning, and having a reminder on my calendar, I get the week I want each year.  Easter is a date that changes each year, so if I want Easter week, it's best to have a floating week.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 25, 2008)

You need to make sure the floating range and the actual unit tied to the prime range.  Some floating is to only blue season.  Some are White season only.  Some is just 1 or 2 weeks into a prime season (which is more like a shoulder season), some are prime but take off few best weeks(like X'Mas, Race week).  Also, some developers sold most of the prime season units first until few prime units left, than package it with other season and sell it as floating over prime season.

You have to determine what you want to use it for, and what you going to do if you can not travel one year or few year to that resort or can not travel at all, then look at if the price to see if it makes sense to you.

You also need to know when you can start make reservation (13, or 14 month, or if you string a trip, you could get ahead a little) and under what condition (like MF paid), so you can get a fighting chance.

So there is no straight answer, sorry about that.

Jya-Ning


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Pluses & Minuses Of Floating Timeshare Weeks.*

The schedule flexibility of floating timeshare weeks is a plus -- not being locked in for the the same week year after year is an attractive & valuable advantage. 

The uncertainty of whether you can be sure of getting the week you want is a potential minus.  Wait too long to reserve & all the choicest weeks are already taken.  Wait much longer than that & risk getting shut out entirely. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 25, 2008)

If you make your reservation before the start of your floating week period, you are guaranteed getting something. Otherwise would be illegal.

The need to reserve in advance depends on several factors. Prime weeks such as holiday/vacation times require the most lead time.

Some systems seem to require super advance planning, such as Marriotts (surprisingly). Others are much easier.

I own several floating weeks at Wyndhams on St. Thomas. Winter there requires about 5-6 months advance reservations. The summer is next hardest and 3 months in advance is safe.

For the spring, fall, december...2 months works fine. At the end of October, 2006 I was even able to get Christmas week. So at these resorts, planning 6-9 months in advance will always get you your first choice.

It helps a lot that whydham keeps floating deeded weeks in one availablity pool and points available weeks in a separate pool. I don't compete with owners at 100 other Wyndham resorts who want the Caribbean. 

I have had similar experiences with my units at Morritt's Tortuga Club on Gran Cayman.

If you do not have special issues like school schedules, etc. and need year to year flexibility due to work project timetables, etc. Floating weeks are a great solution.

But, like any points system, advance planning is a must. A fixed week requires no planning or thought until you pack the same time every year to go.

If you get the highest season, you can also trade down to a lower season with every resort company I have dealt with. Buying a better week will make it easier to sell someday. Off season weeks are considered "dogs" by many and are far harder to sell.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like to add:  If you have a floating week, find out--should you decide to exchange into RCI or one of the other exchange companies--if you will get the week you reserved, or be 'randomly' assigned a week which may or may not bring you the best trade power.


----------



## elaine (Feb 12, 2008)

*I would also find out if they sold fixed weeks*

Ex. resort now sells 1-52 week floats at the beach and says you can get "any" week.  But, a few years ago, they sold fixed weeks and the prime ones taken were summer.  Now, they still have a few summer weeks in the float bank, but the vast majority are lesser seasons.  If you are one of the 1st to call, you can get the summer week, but for everyone else, they'll be told, "sorry, already booked, how about October."
I have heard of resorts doing this from other TUGGERS.  I was given this advice when I was buying a float (mine turned out fine--love the float).  ps--any easy way to check is see if there are any fixed resale weeks--just surf the web with your resort's name and "sale" and they'll pop up.


----------

